# Experiment...



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

My doctor on Friday told me not to take my synthroid since I was having hyper symptoms and heart racing with my enlarged thyroid. We're running labs tomorrow to see how effective it was. Is this normal? Has anyone else done this? I do feel better though--more appetite, less chest pains, and I feel like my throat feels less tight etc. any input?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> My doctor on Friday told me not to take my synthroid since I was having hyper symptoms and heart racing with my enlarged thyroid. We're running labs tomorrow to see how effective it was. Is this normal? Has anyone else done this? I do feel better though--more appetite, less chest pains, and I feel like my throat feels less tight etc. any input?


Have you had this test?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html


----------

